# String Lengths Actual Converting To Amo



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Wayne, typically the rule of thumb I use is to get a string 4" shorter than the actual bow length for recurves and 3" shorter for longbows. Better to go too long than to short, 'cause you can always twist an overly long string up to shorten it.


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

The actual AMO specification (at least the part that deals with conventional bows):

AMO bow length standard is designated to be three inches longer than AMO Bow String Master that braces bow at proper string or brace height. Bow String Master will carry only the bow length designation.

Example: A Bow String Master designated as AMO 66" (bow length) will have an actual length under tension of 63".

So, if you have a string that measures 59" long and the brace height is correct FOR THAT BOW , the bow is 62" AMO.

Somehow, I don't think a lot of bows out there are really marked according to the standard.


----------



## LoneBowMan (Jan 7, 2003)

*String lengths*

Ok, I will ask a obvious question that I should infer from the replys already given, but I just want to be sure.
If my longbow is actually 62'' in length, then my bowstring should be 59" long?


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

> If my longbow is actually 62'' in length, then my bowstring should be 59" long?


If a 59" long string gives the correct brace height for your 62" bow, yes. But that 59" long string would be 62" AMO.

I think the whole thing is confusing as heck and wish the bowyers would just give actual string length instead.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

If you go to a custom bowstring maker he can save you a lot of the headaches, and tailor make a bowstring to your individual specifications. Here's the one I use and highly recommend:
www.rfd.cc/bowstrings/


----------

